# Where to sell??



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a boer buck that I need to get rid of soon. We live in Frederick county Maryland. Where can I sell him at?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can sell him on Craigslist or take him to a sale barn.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

There are sometimes Facebook "for sale" groups too


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

What is the fastest way to sell him? That probably sounds bad but my doe is almost ready to kid and I just can't take care of 3 or 4 goats by myself right now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sale barn


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

Is that the same thing as a live auction?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Woolygoat (Aug 24, 2014)

Audrey1089 do you facebook? There is this group, https://www.facebook.com/groups/mdfarmersexchange/
that you could post your buck on. Also the livestock markets - westminster just started back up this week, four states livestock in hagerstown - wednesday nites, and greencastle livestock market - monday nites. 
How old is he? Just curious.


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

2 years


----------



## Woolygoat (Aug 24, 2014)

Westminster auction is tonite, starts at 4:30. 
Here are mondays sale results from greencastle, pa. for billies.
This will give you a bit of an idea what the price range is.

Billies: Selection 1 100-150 lbs 182.50-220.00. Selection 2 100-150 lbs 165.00-187.50. Selection 3 100-150 lbs 152.50-160.00.


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you


----------

